

Noob to Ninja in 8 Months - sblawrie
https://medium.com/a-programmers-tale/a3f7aa8d9bdf

======
deviltry
"professional software developer in less than a year"

So much delusion.

~~~
phlyerphan12
Doesn't professional just mean you're making a living doing it? If he is, then
he is.

So much pretentiousness.

~~~
deviltry
Not a native english speaker, so thank you, I'll keep in mind that
professional means anywhere between useless to pro.

~~~
phlyerphan12
pro·fes·sion·al [pruh-fesh-uh-nl] adjective

1\. following an occupation as a means of livelihood or for gain: a
professional builder.

2\. of, pertaining to, or connected with a profession: professional studies.

3\. appropriate to a profession: professional objectivity.

4\. engaged in one of the learned professions: A lawyer is a professional
person.

5\. following as a business an occupation ordinarily engaged in as a pastime:
a professional golfer.

Happy to help out a non-native English speaker!

